#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-12
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> kiubole
<kamusin> que talca?
<arvaro> holanda
<pedro_> kamusin: bien y tu
<kamusin> con sueño!
<c3959> hola buenas!!
<pedro_> wenas c3959
<c3959> como va?
<c3959> pedro_ ^
<pedro_> c3959: todo bien y tu que tal?
<c3959> ma oma
<c3959> me duele la muñeca derecha
<c3959> ando lesionado xd
<fabio_> wena cabros!
<c3959> hola fabio_
<caravena> Hola, buen día
<c3959> hola caravena
<sisa>  hola alguien a instalado u12.04 / 12.10 con uefi ?
<c3959> sisa: que es uefi?
<kamusin> sisa, 12.10 tiene soporte para uefi se supone pero no lo he probado personalmente
<kamusin> sisa, community
<kamusin> bah
<kamusin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<arvaro> sisa yo en el ultrabook de la fefa
<arvaro> funciono ok
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-13
<kamusin> buenas arvaro  pedro_
<pedro_> wenas kamusin , como estamos?
<kamusin> viento viento
<kamusin> viste TWD?
<pedro_> sisi
<pedro_> donde quedo Carol?
<yarinse> ayuda : http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u1.JPG  http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u2.JPG http://www.mantenimientodemedioseinstalaciones.com/u3.JPG
<kamusin> yarinse,
<kamusin> que onda
<kamusin> estas haciendo spam o que
<arvaro> hola todos ... tambien me pregunto lo mismo. donde esta carol?
<pedro_> estara Carol con Memito de los Venegas?
<kamusin> anda de parranda
<c3959> hola buenas!!
<fabio> wena cabros!
<kamusin> wena fabio
<neva> holas
<fabio> wena kamusin, neva, todos!
<pedro_> wenas
<sortega> holanda holanda que talca?
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> wenas sortega
<fabio> weeeeeeeeeena pedro_
<pedro_> holas fabio , como va?
<pedro_> el diego aun estara esperando? :-P
<fabio> hahahahaha
<fabio> pedro_, vientole, y por acha que tal?
<pedro_> bien todo tambien, con hambre no mas :-P
<kamusin> hace hambre ya
<caravena> Hola buena tarde
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-14
<fabio_> wenas !!!
<kamusin> wenas fabio_
<pedro_> holas fabio_ kamusin
<kamusin> que talca pedro_ !
<fabio_> wena kamusin, pedro_
 * fabio_ con un dia de aquellos
<c3959> hola buenas!
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro c3959 fabio_ kamusin pedro_ zeus
<kamusin> nas
<c3959> hola sortega kamusin
<pedro_> hola sortega
<pedro_> holas c3959
<sortega> como estan?
<arescobar> hola a todos
<pedro_> wenas arescobar
<pedro_> sortega: bien y tu ?
<sortega> pedro_, bien tambien
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> como les baila?
<pedro_> bien bien
<pedro_> al final no lesio mas el compadre con el dominio ubuntu.cl
<pedro_> una vez al año la tiran a la lista :-P
<c3959> pedro_: en todo caso, cuando la fefa contacto no hubo muy buen trato
<c3959> a todo esto que es de la fefa ?!
<sortega> c3959, fue abducida por aliens
<c3959> :-S
<c3959> sortega: no tuviste que ver en eso??
<c3959> tu y tu maldad...
<kamusin> para mi que fue un infiltrado de ubuntu.cl el que mando ese correo
<pedro_> fue el sortega
<kamusin> fue caravena
<arescobar> c3959 tu usas gnome3
<sortega> kamusin +1
<c3959> ahah que cuatico! hablando de infiltrados y abducciones
<c3959> igual sortega puede maquinar algo de ese tenor...
<c3959> junten miedo gente!
<c3959> arescobar: si uso gnome shell
<pedro_> gnome shell ftw
<sortega> c3959, xD
<c3959> uta! tengo intermitencia en internet
<c3959> del lunes que esto anda como las reverendas
<sortega> c3959, too much porn
<c3959> sortega: ahaha xd
<c3959> encerio el porno bota la conexion de internet?
<c3959> sortega: mira tu! todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo :-P
<sortega> xD
<kamusin> oye pedro_ arvaro donde hay un zmart por aca cerca?
<pedro_> kamusin: drugstore de providencia
<kamusin> ahh verdad!
<pedro_> vai por tu black ops 2?
<kamusin> quiero el blackops2 , a ho ra
<kamusin> sehh!
<pedro_> hahahaha
<pedro_> yo aun toi jugando el 1
<kamusin> es bueno el 1, metete al multiplayer
<kamusin> es re entrete
<sortega> alguien juega MW3 ?
<arvaro> kamusin pide licencia
<arvaro> kamusin el blackops 2 se puede jugar con move?? onda con pistola?
<kamusin> mm me parece que no...
<sortega> Killzone 3 se puede jugar con la Sharp Shooter
<kamusin> asi con el partido
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-15
<lco124> how I can join the group?
<linux> ?
<c3959_> hola buenas!
<arvaro> holanda
<sortega> hola arvaro c3959_ fabio_ pedro_
<c3959_> hola sortega
<fabio_> hola sortega, c3959_ tod@s
<sortega> como estan?
<c3959_> sortega: cri cri!
<c3959_> :-P
<sortega> xD
<c3959_> como estas tu?
<sortega> con sueño
<pedro_> wena wena
<pedro_> tengo mas hambre que el chavo con bajon de antenazo
<Itzel> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-16
<c3959_> hola buenas!
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> holas kamusin
<pedro_> como va?
<kamusin> como dia viernes..
<kamusin> ya nos vamos?
<pedro_> ojala won
<pedro_> ahha
<pedro_> cago pagondel?
<kamusin> vuela alto
<arescobar> hola a todos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-18
<incanustheblue> hi!
<incanustheblue> : 3
#ubuntu-cl 2013-11-11
<pepee> hola
<pepee> alguien?
<locodir-user> alguien ahí?
#ubuntu-cl 2018-11-15
<seingalt> Hola amigos
<seingalt> Estoy tentando crear un pendrive que execute un script en mi pc
<seingalt> yo add regra en udev
<seingalt> pero no funciona
<seingalt> tiene como hacer
<seingalt> no es para fins maleficos no no
<seingalt> es para mi atumatizar
<seingalt> una tarefa
